# leuchtende Farben !?



## blubber (23. Juli 2003)

Hi,

vorweg: Ich hab in der Suche nach Begriffen wie "leuchtende Farben", "leuchten" oder "leuchtend" gesucht, jedoch meinte das Teil (was ich kaum glauben kann), dass er keine Treffer finden würde. So long...dann poste ich eben meine Frage:

Und zwar möchte ich ein Nuke - Zeichen in leuchtendem grün schimmern lassen, als sei es eben verstrahlt 

Wie lassen sich leuchtende / strahlende Farben in Photoshop realisieren?

bye


----------



## derGugi (23. Juli 2003)

hallo. Dupliziere deine Ebene, wende darauf den Gauschenweichzeichner an und stelle den Ebenenmodus auf negativ multiplizieren. Für stärkeren Glow duplizieren die neue Ebene einfach beliebig nochmals.


----------



## blubber (23. Juli 2003)

Hi,

danke für die Antwort. Das mit dem gauschen Weichzeichner sieht schonmal ganz gut aus, lediglich der Änderung des Ebenenmodi von normal auf negativ multiplizieren bewirkt keine Veränderung.

bye


----------



## derGugi (23. Juli 2003)

doch, muss es aber, denn das bewirkt ja das leuchten ;-) du musst halt schon den Ebenenmodus auf der neuen Ebene wechseln, nicht auf der alten ;-)

ps: mit dem radialen Weichzeichner lassen sich auch sehr schöne Effekte erzielen


----------



## nanda (23. Juli 2003)

Vielleicht hilft Dir ja noch ergänzend ein Tut zum X-Files Effekt.


----------



## blubber (23. Juli 2003)

Jo, jetzt klappts. Danke für die Antworten.

bye


----------

